# Talormade burner



## golfmad

Hello forum members
would just like some help if possible,i recently bought a new taylormade burner driver 2011
the shaft is an inch longer than normal drivers and with me being a small person i was wondering what difference it would make getting about 2-3 inches cut off the shaft.would i be able to control it better as its a bit of a beast at the moment,any help i would be grateful
many thanks
dekky


----------



## Surtees

if you take it in to a pro shop they can shorten the shaft and make it fit you better and yes it will be easier to control did you buy the club new or second hand. If you brought it new from a golf shop they should of fitted you for it when you brought it


----------



## golfmad

Cheers Surtees
job done today,and thanks for your advice


----------



## Surtees

thats cool mate glad I could help!


----------

